# bandeja de correo no deseado



## Patri23

Bon dia!

Com es diu en catala "bandeja de correo no deseado" y "bandeja de entrada" per favor? (refiriéndome a que quizá el e-mail le llega a la bandeja de correo no deseado en vez de a la bandeja de entrada)?

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Agró

*Safata d'entrada* i (suposo) _Safata de correu no desitjat_, tot i que l'interfaç en català hi diu *correu brossa*.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Desconec si existeix una terminologia estàndard. El Gmail i Thunderbird diuen "Correu brossa" i "Safata d'entrada" respectivament. "Spam" també s'utilitza per dir "correu brossa". Espero que et serveixi.


----------



## Patri23

ah, gracies Agró! qué es l'interfaç? 

Gracies també Ernest

EDITO: Ahora caigo, la "interfaz" de hotmail, no? Ok


----------



## Agró

Patri23 said:


> ah, gracies Agró! qué es l'interfaç?
> 
> Gracies també Ernest


És l'aspecte que té el correu o la manera en què pots visualitzar els continguts a l'ordinador. Pots canviar la llengua a "configuración" i tenir-la en català.


----------



## Patri23

Moltes graciesss


----------



## ernest_

interfaç 
interfície


----------



## Agró

ernest_ said:


> interfaç
> interfície


Tota la raó, perdó.


----------

